# Jeremy Soule, that genius



## DenisT (Aug 31, 2014)

Jeremy juste shared a new _Everquest Next_ soundtrack sample yesterday, and GOD, this is outstanding! This is more than just video game music, it sounds like pure classical music.

Check this out!

*Official Soundtrack Sample #3 - Everquest Next Landmark
*https://soundcloud.com/jeremy-soule/official-soundtrack-sample-3-everquest-next-landmark

By the way, this music is performed by 98 members of a live orchestra. No samples here I guess.


----------



## AC986 (Aug 31, 2014)

DenisT @ Sun Aug 31 said:


> it sounds like pure classical music.



That's probably because it is.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokatila (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for sharing! I'm a big fan of his previous work, but this is... Wow


----------



## handz (Aug 31, 2014)

Very nice, proof it can be done without all those hybrid drums, synths and soundeffects, even in videogames world.


----------



## Justus (Aug 31, 2014)

Bravo, Mr. Soule!

Check out his other landmark pieces!


----------



## AC986 (Aug 31, 2014)

Just askin'.

Any of you guys ever heard of Peter Tchaikovsky, Hector Berlioz or Ludwig van Beethoven?

Maybe an idea to listen to some of their work at some point. :idea:


----------



## DenisT (Aug 31, 2014)

:?: 

That's the point, buddy. We are impressed by the quality of this soundtrack, which sounds exactly like some good old classical music, and not like some "epic fantasy" music for gamers.

That depth and quality in video game music is pretty rare in my opinion.


----------



## tokatila (Aug 31, 2014)

DenisT @ Sun Aug 31 said:


> :?:
> 
> That's the point, buddy. We are impressed by the quality of this soundtrack, which sounds exactly like some good old classical music, and not like some "epic fantasy" music for gamers.
> 
> That depth and quality in video game music is pretty rare in my opinion.




Right on the money, I spent many years of my childhood listening nothing but classical music. That's why it's so refreshing to listen video game soundtrack like that.


----------



## H.R. (Aug 31, 2014)

Now the real deal gonna be "The Northerner: Soule Symphony No.1"


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 31, 2014)

handz @ Sun Aug 31 said:


> Very nice, proof it can be done without all those hybrid drums, synths and soundeffects, even in videogames world.



Yeah - but think how much better this track would sound _with_ all those hybrid drums, synths and soundfx! :lol:

--edit-- the track just finished playing.... WOW - that was awesone!!!


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 31, 2014)

handz @ Sun Aug 31 said:


> Very nice, proof it can be done without all those hybrid drums, synths and soundeffects, even in videogames world.



With a 98 piece professional orchestra, hard to see how it can go wrong...

Nicely orchestrated piece! It's like I'm riding a tidal wave of lava fighting dragons with my bare hands.

W.


----------



## DenisT (Aug 31, 2014)

H.R. @ Sun Aug 31 said:


> Now the real deal gonna be "The Northerner: Soule Symphony No.1"



Hell yeah !!!

I'm so excited about this project. Can't wait to get my hands on it 8)


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Aug 31, 2014)

Fingal's Cave + New World + Duel of the Fates dropped in a blender. :lol:


----------



## AC986 (Aug 31, 2014)

DenisT @ Sun Aug 31 said:


> :?:
> 
> That's the point, buddy. We are impressed by the quality of this soundtrack, which sounds exactly like some good old classical music, and not like some "epic fantasy" music for gamers.
> 
> That depth and quality in video game music is pretty rare in my opinion.



Denis.......buddy.

Do you understand what I just said? >8o :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andrajas (Aug 31, 2014)

He is just amazing! A true inspiration! Really love his epic stuff, but also his emotional work, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qo3VAltxlr8 
So much emotions going on!


----------



## Matt Hawken (Sep 3, 2014)

What's your source on the orchestra? I'd be interested in who's recording this.

Also, does anyone have any clue why he writes in A = 446 Hz? I've asked him this very question and he was quite mysterious about it. It's not anything to do with Pythagorean tuning, I know that much. One of his many curiousities...


----------



## dedersen (Sep 3, 2014)

Matt, I fear you may get some...interesting...answers to that last question.


----------



## Connor (Sep 4, 2014)

It's because he is actually born in 446 BC and has been a composer since the Renaissance age, after hundreds and hundreds of years of studying humanity through ancient and medieval times. All works spuriously attributed to famous composers such as Bach's tocatta and fugue in d minor, or any spurious mozart works etc, are actually by 'jeremy soule'. Which is just the latest name he has taken up. In the future, he will write a symphony-concerto for Moog synth and space organ, to be premiered by the MPSO (Mars Philharmonic-Symphonic Orchestra). Storm drum and taiko will be used as the electronic tape elements, but used in an ironic fashion as a pastiche of ancient neo-21st century practices of a millenium gone by. Two more Everquest games will have been released by then.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Sep 4, 2014)

Connor @ Thu Sep 04 said:


> It's because he is actually born in 446 BC and has been a composer since the Renaissance age, after hundreds and hundreds of years of studying humanity through ancient and medieval times. All works spuriously attributed to famous composers such as Bach's tocatta and fugue in d minor, or any spurious mozart works etc, are actually by 'jeremy soule'. Which is just the latest name he has taken up. In the future, he will write a symphony-concerto for Moog synth and space organ, to be premiered by the MPSO (Mars Philharmonic-Symphonic Orchestra). Storm drum and taiko will be used as the electronic tape elements, but used in an ironic fashion as a pastiche of ancient neo-21st century practices of a millenium gone by. Two more Everquest games will have been released by then.



:lol:


----------



## Matt Hawken (Sep 4, 2014)

> Two more Everquest games will have been released by then.



And probably just one Elder Scrolls series game.


----------



## Shubus (Sep 16, 2014)

I do wonder how many computer games rate a 96 piece orchestra (let alone ANY live performers these days). As Jeremy shows, it is worth the effort!


----------



## karmadharma (Sep 17, 2014)

Shubus @ Tue Sep 16 said:


> I do wonder how many computer games rate a 96 piece orchestra (let alone ANY live performers these days). As Jeremy shows, it is worth the effort!



I still remember quite fondly the music for Total Annihilation, which as far as I know also rated a 96 piece orchestra, must definitely have been one of the first games with an orchestral score!


----------



## Scrianinoff (Sep 18, 2014)

karmadharma @ Thu 18 Sep said:


> Shubus @ Tue Sep 16 said:
> 
> 
> > I do wonder how many computer games rate a 96 piece orchestra (let alone ANY live performers these days). As Jeremy shows, it is worth the effort!
> ...


Well, to be honest, he does not even need a real orchestra to sound this good, listen to this demo for example: https://soundcloud.com/8dawn/adagio-gra ... remy-soule


----------

